# Here goes another can of worms!!!!



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello to the ExPat Collective,

Can anyone shed any light on this below

Veículos importados de outro Estado-membro não têm de pagar imposto - E-Konomista

For example, is it made up? If it is to happen, by when??

Thanks all

Rob


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The date on that is June 2016 & I remember it came up here then........ but I wouldn't hold my breath on anything actually changing.


----------

